# Gaming Head Phones



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive used gaming phones for 2 years now and have to say theyre great! My first pair were Turtle Beach X1 which i seen on tv in a LAN event. Thyre wired and for the 360 and were £40. 
http://www.limexb360.co.uk/product/Ear_Force_X1_Headphones_TBEFX1
They were hard to get hold of back then as theyre from the US but are available now thorugh UK distributors. Next i bought a set of Turtle Beach X4 in Aug 08 which are wireless and Dolby Digital 5.1. Theyre £150 and brilliant. They have been super seeded by the X41 which are tsimilar but 7.1 surround. 
http://www.limexb360.co.uk/product/...e_X41_Wireless_Surround_sound_Headset_TBEFX41

Its came to the time where i want to upgrade and i only have eyes for the daddies of gaming phones, the Astro A40 system. The reason i want to upgrade is so i can use them with the PS3 aswell. Originally TB only made 360 phones but now have PS3 ones and although i can use my X4 on the PS3 you cant speak due to the fact that the ps3 has bluetooth or usb for this. The 360 phones obviously have the puck like the official headset. Theres an adapter with the A40's that gets round this issue so i'll beable to use them with both systems in the future.
http://www.limexb360.co.uk/product/A40_Audio_System_Headset_and_Mix_Amp_A40ASB#
These phones are wired but are amazing quality and feature a mix amp that can be bought seperately and used with other phones. If you play FPS especially COD the gaming headphones are awesome as you can hear people coming from behind and pinpoint their location. I have a high end av reciever but still prefer to wear the headphones while gaming and also theyre great if you play at night and dont want to disturb people sleeping etc.
There are many othere sets available also and i just wondered what are you guys using? If not then get busy and buy some, it'll be the best investment you'll make!:thumb:
http://www.limexb360.co.uk/category/Xbox_360_Headphones?sortBy=FeaturedDesc


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

No replies??? Surely some of you guys must have phones? My Astros arrive tomorrow.....cant wait!


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Always loved Sennheiser's!

Alot bloody cheaper then when I bought em!

Astro's look cool m8


----------



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

wow u've finally bought all the cleaning products out there and moved onto something else :lol:

so how are these bad boys then? i have the wireless stereo TB's as you know, great for late nite gaming, these use IR and do pick up interference from plasma tv if not setup in the right way but i have a system , how do the new ones work? RF would be better i've heard.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

tubbs said:


> wow u've finally bought all the cleaning products out there and moved onto something else :lol:
> 
> so how are these bad boys then? i have the wireless stereo TB's as you know, great for late nite gaming, these use IR and do pick up interference from plasma tv if not setup in the right way but i have a system , how do the new ones work? RF would be better i've heard.


Ha ha, the Astros are wired mate and its plastic spaghetti central:lol: Ive only had a quick blast but from what ive seen/heard theyre well made and sound nice. Not too sure if theyre much better than the TB X4 yet though and was abit dissapointed upon my first game with them but the second they were alot better. Need to get another cable plugged in to hear the voice comms from others so cant comment fully yet.


----------



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

i've noticed so much more background noise on MW2 compared to WAW, like claymores going off around the map and bullets etc. what are your thoughts, i looked to see if there were some sound settings in the game but no, must just be how the different developers have produced their games?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

tubbs said:


> i've noticed so much more background noise on MW2 compared to WAW, like claymores going off around the map and bullets etc. what are your thoughts, i looked to see if there were some sound settings in the game but no, must just be how the different developers have produced their games?


Aye, theres so much going on in mw2 its harder to locate the enemy i think. WAW was mint for hearing people especially on the map with the piers on the beach.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i use either of my senns tbh either the HD650(which prefer) but then i snipe alot and there good if someone is approaching tbh...


----------



## Arne (Sep 17, 2007)

I´m getting these for x-mas:http://gizmodo.com/5042678/plantronics-gamecom-777-dolby-gaming-headset-ears+on-actually-goes-to-11

Can´t wait too try them


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> i use either of my senns tbh either the HD650(which prefer) but then i snipe alot and there good if someone is approaching tbh...


Oooh, nice kit there! Is there a mic workaround for them or do you just go muted? Do you use the Astro Mixamp to run them?



Arne said:


> I´m getting these for x-mas:http://gizmodo.com/5042678/plantronics-gamecom-777-dolby-gaming-headset-ears+on-actually-goes-to-11
> 
> Can´t wait too try them


They look nice mate!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well im lazy and just use my denon  dont really find the need for a ded one atm i just use my bluetooth one when i can be bothered my other senns are are wireless ones lol ....battered though used day in day out forgot to say also i got my HD650 for 180 from amazon yonks ago then they went back up i dont know the cost now if im honest lol but still a bargain


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> well im lazy and just use my denon  dont really find the need for a ded one atm i just use my bluetooth one when i can be bothered my other senns are are wireless ones lol ....battered though used day in day out forgot to say also i got my HD650 for 180 from amazon yonks ago then they went back up i dont know the cost now if im honest lol but still a bargain


I was thinking £400 ish? Ive got an Onkyo 875 reciever and love the denons. Which one you got? All that said about the phones i still cant understand anyone on ps3! It suck the ps network!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

PMA255 its discontinued now like it was between that and a marantz but i couldnt afford it at the time, so i bought the denon (plus they had that in the shop) usually runs to my B&W's but i dont want some little Sh*t screaming through them thanks or damaging them...the current HD's are about 270-280 for the 650's because the new HD1000's are out an are approx. 1K so prices have come down slightly the 650s were about 350-375 when they came out though i do fancy someAKG's possibly nxt yr as well though think the 702's....maybe they have a more natural sound...but for general theatre the 650's are brill when playing CoD  although they can kinda bang off ur ears when someone throws a grenade lol....the denon is gd enough....from that aspect good interconnects etc.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I have some turtle beach X1's coming next week after reading a thread on another site saying even for playing in the daytime they are better than having the tv up loud, even though these are not 5.1 apparently they still make you much more aware of footsteps and a lot of people have claimed that their game improved as they now realise how much noise they make when doing certain things.

I can't wait to be honest, and it will mean I can play all night and not disturb anyone :thumb:


----------

